# BUG: run0 wifi driver



## solarflow (Dec 15, 2014)

Since this seems to be a BSD problem, I just wanted to report this as a possible bug and see if anyone else has a rt3072 driver working successfully?   It used to work as run0 interface , but recently it doesn't work at all with the latest snapshots.  Here are the details:

https://forum.pfsense.org/index.php?topic=84481.0


----------



## solarflow (Dec 18, 2014)

Any replies to this at all?


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 18, 2014)

You might get more responses on the freebsd-wireless mailing list.


----------

